# Kisérettségi



## Eva Översättare

Hello!

How would you translate the word "kisérettségi" into English?

Is it a test? Like an examination? To me, the word sounds more like an adjective, with this -ségi ending... 

Grateful for your help!

/Eva


----------



## AndrasBP

Hello!

As far as I know, the Hungarian education system is quite different from that of any English-speaking country, so there may not be an exact translation.

My suggestion is: *mock final exam(s)*.
In British English, a _mock exam_ is an exam which serves chiefly as practice for future exams (Wiktionary definition).
_Érettségi _is indeed an adjective, but it's used as a noun, a shortened form of _érettségi vizsga_ (lit. maturation exam; _érett _= mature), taken when finishing secondary education.
"Kis" means "small/little".


----------



## Eva Översättare

Köszönöm szépen! Thanks a lot!


----------

